# Toy box is finished! *PICS*



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, since I like things all vintage, I stained and distressed (of course!) our new toy box. I wanted something that looked like an old dresser drawer and that is what we made. Well, sweet husband made it. I just did the finishing.

Here it is:


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Ruby is already enjoying her beautiful new toybox. Great job!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

It looks very nice.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi karen great idea it looks well done


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

That is beautiful! You could line it will some sort of cushion so if they wanted to lay in it to play with their toys, they could! Just a thought.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

love it! I know at my house it would hold all of the toys (and two little long coats )


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

In my house it would be empty. Bandit's toys all end up in my chair.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

That is so cute Karen, I love it! Ruby looks like she approves as well


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh lala! Very chic! I like! 
So nice to see couples working together and creating such awesomeness! Great job! :thumbright:


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Ruby does look very happy!
It looks great!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I absolutely love it! I too am a huge fan of anything "distressed" or vintage. My dogs current toy box is actually a vintage doll carriage. I'll try and get a pic uploaded. But dayum, I LOVE the drawer idea. When we move I might need 2 toy boxes... 0=)

ETA: There we go. It's the same one I used as a prop in one of my pictures a long time back when we just had Ellie and Kahlua. Hmm.. inspiration to make a Flashback thread I think!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Love it!! Good job to you and hubby!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I love it! Perfectly accessible for a chihuahua, and big enough for all their toys.


----------



## Babs22 (Feb 2, 2012)

Fastastic idea!


----------

